#   >   !!!

## natalia87m

.       . ,     , !    ,      .

----------


## Qwer12Qwer12

> .       . ,     , !    ,      .


,    ,            ,    ""      ...

----------


## natalia87m

)     !

----------

? 
         .
                ...

----------


## VLDMR

> .       **.


    ""    -     .   .  .
        -          . 

       "__"...      ...     ""    ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## margo46

> .       . ,     , !    ,      .


        ?

----------


## natalia87m

34. - .

----------

-      3-5            -  \             127     ,      ,    ,   ,   -,,-     -  , ,( ),

----------


## natalia87m

?  ?

----------


## Evgeniy_L

:
 :
 - . ., .,  ( .)
    (  ) 
  (  )

   ,        .  :Smilie:

----------


## Plesen~

> -      3-5            -  \     ...


  -        ,  -    -        + .    . -    .     ,  .  ,              .    -  - .     -   .   ,      50 ,    ( ) .     ..
 -      .-   .

----------


## natalia87m

...

----------

.-     .    :
            ,       : (    ,      )
1.    -     .      . (     )     
2.     . - -        (     )
3.  - -       ,       .  \., \         
4.    .128-  -       ,       
**

----------


## margo46

*Plesen~* -   ,      -   ,     .       .        ,   .   -   ,    .

----------


## Plesen~

,       ,            ,        ,      ?

----------


## Offisnyi_plankton

116   :
. .
 ( ,  ,  .)
  (/, )

- 
  (, )
  . 
-

----------


## -==-

,           .
    ,     ,     - ,        ,    (-  "     ",    ,        ,           

 -    ,  ?

----------

!

   .            .      .     2 .     ,  -   ,  ,         ,  ,    . .
         ..

----------

26  1995 . N 56
"                "

----------


## katrin0804

(     .,  -     70 ).   ,  ,  ,   , ,        ,   , .     :       5-7 ,      (    300 ).

----------


## yura151515

> 116   :
> . .
>  ( ,  ,  .)
>   (/, )
> 
> - 
>   (, )
>   . 
> -


    ? :Smilie:

----------


## yura151515

> ,           .
>     ,     ,     - ,        ,    (-  "     ",    ,        ,           
> 
>  -    ,  ?


  230  09.06.2003     ...  ?

----------


## yura151515

-     ,    ?  .
 :Smilie:

----------


## -==-

?
     ?

----------


## yura151515

> ?
>      ?


       . :Smilie:

----------


## -==-

,

----------


## yura151515

> ,


.      .      . :yes:

----------


## -==-

.              .
      . ,     21  1996 . N 129-    "        ,    -" (. "" . 2 . 6).

   ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## yura151515

> .              .
>       . ,     21  1996 . N 129-    "        ,    -" (. "" . 2 . 6).
> 
>    ?


   .      -      ,         ( ). :yes:

----------


## -==-

-

----------


## yura151515

> -


   .  -      .? :Frown:

----------


## -==-

,       ,      162  5

         ?

----------


## yura151515

> ,       ,      162  5
> 
>          ?


.162   . (  ). 
  -       .

----------


## -==-

162.     

( .    26.04.2007 N 63-)

      :
    ;
  ()         ()    ;
 ,       ;
    ()       ;
*            ()  ( );*
           ()  ;
  ,             (  ),   .

    ?
 ,  ,     

 -   ,

----------


## yura151515

> 162.     
> 
> ( .    26.04.2007 N 63-)
> 
>       :
>     ;
>   ()         ()    ;
>  ,       ;
>     ()       ;
> ...


      ,        .     ,    ?

----------


## -==-

,    ,      

 158  ,  
   : 

1.  ,      ,     ,   .,   ,    ,  -       
2.         -  ,     ,          158  
:
3. .    -         ,    ,      

      ,          ,   -     ,          - , ..    ,    ,

----------


## yura151515

> ,    ,      
> 
>  158  ,  
>    : 
> 
> 1.  ,      ,     ,   .,   ,    ,  -       
> 2.         -  ,     ,          158  
> :
> 3. .    -         ,    ,      
> ...


   . (    )     .    -        (. 6),   "-"   (  )  (      ;            ..)?

----------


## -==-

!))))
   ,    ,    ,          ""?
      ,        .   2  ,  ,     ,            ,        

    )))
  ,      158  160      ,

----------


## -==-

yura151515, ,   ,       ?

----------


## yura151515

> !))))
>    ,    ,    ,          ""?
>       ,        .   2  ,  ,     ,            ,        
> 
>     )))
>   ,      158  160      ,


         .         ... :Frown:

----------


## -==-

,              ?
..       ,    

   ,   1       ,        - ,   ,  ***     ?

     ,    ,    (   ),          ,  ,   ,    , ..     ,    ,    ,           :

1.   
2.   
3.    
 .

 , ,    ,      ?

  ,         ,

----------


## yura151515

> ,              ?
> ..       ,    
> 
>    ,   1       ,        - ,   ,  ***     ?
> 
>      ,    ,    (   ),          ,  ,   ,    , ..     ,    ,    ,           :
> 
> 1.   
> 2.   
> ...


   .   .  .  -   . :Wow:

----------


## -==-

?
     ?
          ?

   ?

----------


## yura151515

.

----------


## -==-

,  ,       " - ",     ,   ( )   ,    ,      , ,  / (      ) (    ...)  ,          ,  -,

----------


## yura151515

> ,  ,       " - ",     ,   ( )   ,    ,      , ,  / (      ) (    ...)  ,          ,  -,


    .     .    .  . :Smilie:

----------


## -==-

!

    :

1)            28  1983 .;

2)           ,  , , , ,      ,        24  1982 .;

3)          ,       30  1981 .;

----------


## tat9718204

.   .     .  ,               . ,     ,    .   .-        ,       :Wow:

----------

> .   .     .  ,               . ,     ,    .   .-        ,


   ?

----------


## tat9718204

,      ....

----------


## yura151515

> !
> 
>     :
> 
> 1)            28  1983 .;
> 
> 2)           ,  , , , ,      ,        24  1982 .;
> 
> 3)          ,       30  1981 .;

----------

,        .?
    ?

----------


## margo46

.130      -    ,   ,     .     .

----------


## Offisnyi_plankton

,   .   .     ,    .

----------


## Lenushka

> .130      -    ,   ,     .     .


           ?

----------


## yura151515

> .130      -    ,   ,     .     .


      ,     ? :Redface:

----------


## Plesen~

> ,  **   .?
>     ?


,     " "   ..    ?   ? ?

    ,     -              ...

----------


## Plesen~

> .130      -    ,   ,     .     .


        .?    ,  ...

----------


## BorisG

> .?    ,  ...


    ?
      ,     "" .      . 
  -   ...

----------

_      ,     "" ._ 

  -    .    , 127,128  . .    -  :   (    )
         -     .         3 . .-     .   500 . .       (     6-8  )

----------


## margo46

> .?    ,  ...


 ... ..    .    -  " "... :Frown:

----------


## margo46

> [I]
>          -     .         3 . .-     .   500 . .       (     6-8  )


      -  ""  400 .

----------


## Lenushka

> -  ""  400 .


 ,        .      ,       ,     .          .

----------


## margo46

> ,        .      ,       ,     .          .


-.. :Wink:

----------


## yura151515

> _      ,     "" ._ 
> 
>   -    .    , 127,128  . .    -  :   (    )
>          -     .         3 . .-     .   500 . .       (     6-8  )


    -  .   .       ?

----------

46  ,   20-      ,10     . (..    3 . -,  )-  .

----------


## yura151515

> 46  ,   20-      ,10     . (..    3 . -,  )-  .


    -          -  ?

----------

> -          -  ?


      , .
     ,      ,     ,        ,

----------


## natkyp

!  2010       .      .        -    .      20               . .  ,          .   ,   -    .              .     -   ...    ,    .         .   402 -         .            .         .  ,         -  ,      ..-        .                 .       ???           .      ,            .     83- -     ?               -     ??

----------


## margo46

:    ,    ( ).  ,   ,  -

----------


## FRC

> .


  ,...     ,     (   -  ),   -   (   ),     -   .




> .


                ,   .                   ,      (       ,         (      ))       -     -  "".




> .


.       .






> ???


   - -    ..




> ,            .


  -                 .

----------


## natkyp

[QUOTE=FRC;54206435]


                ,   .                   ,      (       ,         (      ))       -     -  ""
       ,        .            -   . 





   - -    .. 
    .            ?

----------

.       .

----------


## Nina V

> :    ,    ( ).  ,   ,  -


      ?     ...

----------


## margo46

> ?     ...


        ,          (, , 5   7  ,   1 ).      ""    ,  5000 ,     .
     (  ,   -    ).
    -  ,    . ,       ( ),     -  :      , .710 -    30200                 40130.       ?     -  ...
  ,  - (  4-5 .   700-1000  )   -   10-15 ,  .  ,    ..  ???     -  10  1 .       ,     .      200  300 ..  ,    .     -     .     ,    .
      ,   -    :     ,    ,    2 .
           ,      .      ,  ,          . -     ,   .

----------


## tat9718204

,      ......

----------


## Nina V

.        .      , ,     -      ,    ? ..     ,   ,   ,   .     ,         ,      .

----------


## Tassa

> .        .      , ,     -      ,    ? ..     ,   ,   ,   .     ,         ,      .


     ?  ,       ,  -  . 
        :   .        ,  .     (  ),       ,    .      .    !!!  ,   , ..    .

----------


## Nina V

-      ,        ,   .   ...  ,   ,      (   ,    ).   ,  -   ?  .

----------


## topalov

-     .
            ,    ,           .

----------


## Rahsch

> -


,  . :Smilie: 




> 


 ?     ?    -      . :Wow: 




> -     .


.               .

----------


## Nina V

> ?     ?


,     ,     - ?   ,       .
     ,       ,  ..      ,   ,  ,  ,   ,       ,   .

----------


## Rahsch

> ,     ,     - ?


,  -  .  ,    ,          .




> ,       ,


    .  ,      ,    .       .   ,     ,         . ,       ,     .

----------


## Nina V

> ,


  ,     ,    .

----------


## medium1987

,                      ???     -   -  ,   .

----------


## medium1987

-  .          .         -

----------


## Nina V

> ,                      ???     -   -  ,   .


    ???   ,         .    ?

----------


## Rahsch

*Nina V*,   .

*medium1987*,          29.12.2012 N 273- "    ". ,    ,        ,            .

----------


## medium1987

.

----------


## Rahsch

> .


  -  ?     -      .    -    .      - , .       .

----------


## medium1987

.

----------


## Rahsch

> .


,   ,   -           .         ,  ,   ,         .  ,        .         . ,   ,     ,   ,           .

----------

, ,             ???

----------

,    24   .      54 .    .158    .              -  , .                  15 .        ,             .    .  -   ,             .  -           ,            .                   .               ,   .   ,    .  33,5  ,     , ...      , -   .     ..       :            .  ,                .

----------


## Lizaveta01

> :            .  ,                .


  ,     .         10 ,     1  .

----------

!!!!        ,  .   -     .,           ,    .


> ,   ,   -           .         ,  ,   ,         .  ,        .         . ,   ,     ,   ,           .

----------


## margo46

,        120 000 . -   ,     ,           ...      ...!!!

----------


## Lizaveta01

> ,        120 000 . -   ,     ,           ...      ...!!!


         120 000 .,       .

----------

[ 46   ?   ?    ?            .     ,      ,               .        .        ?    ?      ,     .          .  .         -.

----------


## margo46

!  !         ,   ..,      _-     ?

----------


## margo46

> 120 000 .,       .


   ,    ?

----------

,     -   ,    .....

----------


## Alisa55

,     (  )          ,     ...,   .

----------

.       ?           (   ).   ?    .

----------

> .       ?           (   ).   ?    .


  -  ,       .(.)  .
    ?         .      -.         () -. ,      ..

----------

( ),      ,    .         .        : , ,        ::nyear:: 
    -   , !  -,              -   .

----------

> -   , !  -,              -   .


, .     .    ,     "",  ,  ,  /,   ,  .       .  , ?    -  , .. .
    ,  .
   ,   ""  :Frown: 

..  ,

----------

,        .   ,       -       :Smilie:

----------

> ,        .   ,       -


 ?   ?   ? ,    .

     ,     .
-,      ..
-,        " " ()   .

       ,      ,      :Wink:

----------

.

----------

> .


   ,     - -.   **   ,  ,         ..
        - ,       :Smilie: 
    ,       100  "  191 " (  ),          .   .

  ,  , -  .     .,   .
 ,   -      ,    . - .

----------

**,       .  ,       -. ,   ,        -    .           .       ,       .     !!!  ::

----------

> ...    - -.   **   ,  ,         ..
>         - ,


  .

----------

,     .
   ,         ,      ,    . 
          ,         .      ..        . , , ,    , - .

----------


## 2016

> ,     .
>    ,         ,      ,    . 
> ...        .      .. ... , , ,    , - .


   .      ,        ,      .    :     ,   ..

----------

> ,        ,      .


 - .



> :     ,   ..


  , - . 
    ,  1 , .  ,  ,        ,  .  -  !!!    .
   , , .   2000-,      1,      1.          .       ,   -   .     ,    . , -  ,  ,  . , . ,      ,   , , -     -. , ,   ,  .

----------

?  .   .  .  3D   (    ).     .     :Wink: 

,  1,   ,    -  .        .
    1    ,    . 

  ...            . ,     ,     .
 -      .
   ,    -       .   -     .      :Frown:

----------

